# Last little snow



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's some pics of our house after the last snow, couldn't get any plowing because the steering was acting up. Just hoping it will be a long while until I have more to post, both me and the truck desperately need a break.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

How much did you get over there in Bailey? We got about 1-2" or so over the weekend. It was nice shoveling that little amount of snow  

-Gary


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

THINK MAYBE YOU GUYS COULD SEND SOME SNOW TO ST. LOUIS SOME TIME. WE WOULD GLADLY WELCOME IT!!!!


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Gary, we got overall about 6". Much easier to deal with than the 40" previous. Had to use the Ram this time around because the steering box in the 1200 locked up and it's been too cold to pull it out and fix it.

ameyerman, I would if I could. This white *&^% is getting real old real quick. I think if I didn't have the 30% grade leading to my house it would be a bit easier to deal with.


----------

